# Ein guter Fernseher?!



## TheLord (6. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich habe ein Problem: ich suche einen Flachbildfernseher für PS3 und XBOX 360, weiß aber nicht welchen ich mir holen soll. Folgende Bedingungen sollte er erfüllen:

-Preis maximal 450€-500€
-gute Schwarzdarstellung
-Flimmer- und Schlierenfrei (kein Clouding)
-Full HD
-mindestens 2 HDMI-Anschlüsse (drei wären optimal)
-für Gaming geeignet
-mindestens 100 hz
-Direkte Bildschirmbeleuchtung(kein Edge-LED)

Der Fernseher braucht nicht groß sein(32 Zoll genügen). Er braucht auch kein WIFI, Scart- oder sonstige Anschlüsse. Ich denke, dass es ein LED-Bildschirm werden soll.
Kann mir jemand einen guten Fernseher empfehlen? Fänd' ich echt super!
Viele Grüße


----------



## dj*viper (6. Juli 2011)

zb der hier: 
*LG 32LE5300*



> Beschreibung/Details: LED-Fernseher / Full-HD-Fernseher / Serie: LG INFINIA / HDTV / Widescreen / Bildschirmdiagonale: 81 cm / Bildschirmgröße: 32 Zoll / Auflösung: 1.920 x 1.080 Pixel / Bildschirmformat: 16:9 / Kontrastverhältnis (dynamisch): 3.000.000:1 / Reaktionszeit: 2 ms / Betrachtungswinkel (H/V): 178/178 ° / HD-Ready / Full HD / Bildwiederholungsrate: 100Hz-Technologie / 24p / Hintergrundbeleuchtung: LED-Backlight   / Topbegriffe: HDTV, Widescreen   / LED-Technik: Edge LED / Digital Tuner: DVB-T, DVB-T (HD), DVB-C, DVB-C (HD) / Anschlüsse: HDMI x4, SCART, Komponenteneingang (YUV), VGA (PC-Eingang), PC-Audio,  AV-Eingang (Cinch), Audio Eingang (Cinch), Digital-Audio Out (optisch),  Kopfhörer-Ausgang, RS-232, USB 2.0, Common Interface Plus (CI+) / HDMI-Version: HDMI 1.3 / Ausgangsleistung: 2 x 10 Watt / Funktionen: HDMI-CEC, Energiesparmodus, Automatische Kanalsuche, Automatische  Formatanpassung, Automatische Lautstärkenregulierung, Kindersicherung,  Favoritenlisten, Timer-Funktion, Sleep-Timer, Abschaltautomatik,  Drehbarer Standfuß, USB-Media-Player / Wiedergabeformate: JPEG, MP3, DivX, DivX HD, MKV / Stromverbrauch in Betrieb: 75 Watt / Stromverbrauch Standby: 0,1 Watt / Abmessungen ohne Standfuß (BxHxT): 785 x 500 x 40 mm / Abmessungen mit Standfuß (BxHxT): 785 x 558 x 221 mm / Gewicht ohne Standfuß: 10,5 kg / Gewicht mit Standfuß: 12,7 kg / Sonstiges - TruMotion 100Hz / Picture Wizard II / Smart Energy Saving /  Intelligent Sensor / AV Mode II / Clear Voice II / ISFccc Ready / 24P  Real Cinema / Deep Color / SIMPLINK / Dolby Digital / Infinite Sound /  XD Engine / Just Scan / 24p Real Cinema / AV Mode II / ISFccc Ready /  x.v.Color / Dolby Digital / Clear Voice II / EZ Sound



ab 409.-

gruß


----------



## TheLord (6. Juli 2011)

Oh, cool danke für die schnelle Antwort
ich hatte leider vergessen zu erwähnen, dass ich kein Freund von Edge-LEDs bin, weil ich immer das Gefühl habe, dass sie die Fläche ungleichmäßig ausleuchten. Es sollte also auch Direct-Led sein...
VG


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juli 2011)

TheLord schrieb:


> -Flimmer- und Schlierenfrei (kein Clouding)


 Flimmern und Schlieren sind was anderes als Clouding, ich hoffe Du weißt das? Grad bei (preiswerten) LED gibt es halt auch mit Clouding größere Probleme als mit normalen LCDs - letztenendes kannst Du da selbst bei der gleichen Modellserie Glück oder Pech haben, das Gerät aber ja auch wieder zurücksenden.

UNd informier Dich bei den Modellen auch über das "Input lag" - das ist eine Verzögerung, die meist durch Bildstabilisierungs/verbesserungs-Optionen eines LCDs entsteht, also Du drückst einen Button, siehst das auf dem LCD dann aber erst 1/10 Sekunde später (das wäre dann schon ein extem großes Inputlag). Die meisten LCDs haben einen "gamemodus" oder "PC Modus", bei dem diese Optionen deaktiviert werden - aber auch damit haben manche LCDs ein Inputlag, das für den ein oder anderen Spieler spürbar sein kann.


Diese beiden hier haben LED Backlight mit LocalDimming: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a515398.html  und http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a515366.html

Brauchst Du denn in Sachen TV-Empfang was ebstimmtes?


----------



## TheLord (6. Juli 2011)

Oh, nee, das wusste ich nicht, jedoch sollte er all diese "Features" nicht besitzen 
Das mit dem Inputlag ist auch hilfreich zu erfahren.

Nee, Tv-Empfang ist mir Wurscht. Das TV ist nur zum Spielen und für Blu-rays gedacht.

Was ist von diesem Modell zu halten? http://www.amazon.de/Philips-32PFL5...ull-HD/dp/B003BDXSSE/ref=cm_lmf_tit_1_rdssss0


----------



## Murxwitz (6. Juli 2011)

den philips habe ich mir am montag bestellt
bei hoh kostet er momentan nur 419€ (+9,95 versand)
full Led aber kein Local dimming
und was ich so gelesen hab soll er sich sehr gut zum gamen eignen


----------



## TheLord (6. Juli 2011)

Wär nett, wenn Du hier nach erhalt des Fernsehers posten könntest, wie es  bei dem Modell mit der Schwarzdarstellung, der Ausleuchtung (Gleichmäßig oder nicht), und der Schlieren- und Artefaktbildung aussieht.
Wenn noch jemand andere Vorschläge hat, nehme ich diese gerne entgegen. Besonders Konkurrenzprodukte wären natürlich von Interesse.
VG


----------



## TheLord (7. Juli 2011)

Bei Recherchen im Internet werden immer wieder Fernseher von Samsung empfohlen. Leider finde ich davon nur Modelle, die Edge-LEDs haben. Gibt es auch noch andere mit Full-LED?
Und kennt jemand Fernseher in der Preisregion von 450-500€, die mit Local-Dimming ausgestattet sind?
VG


----------



## Portvv (7. Juli 2011)

Zum Philips kann ich was sagen habe den 52PFL5605 , also dank LED Full Backlight gibt es kein clouding, der schwarzwert ist philips typisch gut auch ohne local Dimming(besitzt das sogenannte Global Dimming), Zum zocken ist er auch geeignet da er einen relativ geringen inputlag hat. koennt ihr auch nochmal bei flatpanelshd.com nachlesen.


----------



## TheLord (7. Juli 2011)

Also, nach dem, was ich hier so höre, scheint es ein gutes Modell zu sein. Jedoch lese ich auf dieser Seite( Philips 32PFL5605H Test Fernseher ), dass es zu " hin und wieder sichtbare[n] Halos" (Halos sind glaub ich Artefakte) kommt. Kann sich vielleicht bitte ein Besitzer eines Fernsehers der gleichen (5000er) Serie dazu äußern, ob das stimmt?! Das würde ich beim zocken nämlich als extrem störend empfinden...


----------



## N8Mensch2 (7. Juli 2011)

Der 100 hz-Modus verursacht eigentlich bei sehr vielen(allen?) TVs mehr oder weniger störende Bildfehler . Beim Spielen und aktiviertem Game-Modus werden jedoch "Bildverbesserer" deaktiviert, damit der Imput-lag sinkt. Von daher sollte das Bild gut sein.

Chip-TV-Der-optimale-Sitzabstand


----------



## TheLord (8. Juli 2011)

Und ich dachte immer, dass Fernseher mit hoher Bildwiederholrate besser gegen Schlieren gewappnet sind als niedrig-frequente Bildschirme...?! Beruht diese Aussage auf Spekulation, oder kann das jemand aus der Praxis bestätigen? Wäre super, wenn es so ist, wie der Vorredner sagt.
VG


----------



## N8Mensch2 (8. Juli 2011)

100 hz erzeugt Zwischenbilder, dadurch wirken bewegte Pixel oder Kameraschwenks flüssiger und Schlieren wird entgegengewirkt. 
Im Grunde ist das sehr angenehm, aber die Schattenseiten des 100 hz-Modus können Bildfehler, Ghost-Aura, ruckelnde Bewegungen, Inputlag und/ oder Soapeffekt sein. 

Bei meinem Samsung fallen mir auch eher selten(je nach Film/ Doku/ Sport etc.) folgende 100 hz-Symptome auf: Ghost-Aura, Bildfehler im unteren 1/20 des Bildes sowie ein kurzes Einruckeln bei Szenenwechsel mit vielen Details.
Trotzdem habe ich den 100 hz Modus so gut wie immer aktivert, da mich das 50 hz-"Geruckel" mehr stört. Nur zum Gamen wird der Modus deaktiviert oder ab und zu bei schnellen Aktionfilmen reduziert. Und ich muss feststellen, dass ich die durch 100 hz verursachten Bildfehler immer weniger wahrnehme.

Na jedenfalls habe ich noch folgendes gefunden:
"_Die Reaktionszeit moderner LCDs liegt derzeit zwischen 1 ms und 5 ms. Hierbei ist die Reaktionszeit die Zeitspanne, die bei der Änderung der Leuchtdichte (Helligkeit) eines Bildbereiches von 10 % nach 90 % verstreicht; hierbei sind 0 % und 100 % die Leuchtdichten der stationären (eingeschwungenen) Zustände. Die Bildaufbauzeit nach ISO 13406-2 ist die Summe der Schaltzeiten von Hell nach Dunkel (oder umgekehrt) und wieder zurück. Aufgrund des asymptotischen Schaltverlaufs werden jedoch nach ISO 13406-2 Schaltzeiten von < 3 ms benötigt, um sichtbare *Schlierenbildung* zu vermeiden._"
*100/120-Hz-Technik bzw. 200/240-Hz-Technik*: "_Hier werden synthetische Zwischenbilder berechnet und anschließend zusammen mit den Originalbildern ausgegeben. Dadurch erhöht sich die reale Bildfrequenz um ein ganzzahliges Vielfaches. Aus 24 fps (Kinostandard) werden so 48, 72, 96 oder sogar 120 fps. *Schlieren* durch Hold-Displays(u.a. LCDs) können so deutlich reduziert werden. Neben der Reduktion von Bewegungsunschärfen werden auf diese Weise Bewegungen und Kamerafahrten deutlich flüssiger wiedergegeben. Allerdings kann durch die Bewegungsinterpolation insbesondere bei leicht rauschenden Bildquellen eine mehr oder weniger deutliche Trennung zwischen Vorder- und Hintergrund im Bild beobachtet werden (Soap-Opera-Effekt). Die 100/120-Hz-Technik kommt mittlerweile (2008) in vielen höherwertigen Displays zum Einsatz. 240-Hz-Geräte sind angekündigt. Ein weiterer Vorteil dieser Technik ist es, dass Overdrive feiner dosiert angewendet werden kann. Es ist allerdings zu bedenken, dass die größte Verbesserung zwischen den „100/120Hz Displays“ und solchen mit geringeren Frameraten zu sehen ist, da das menschliche Auge höhere Frequenzen ohnehin nur noch sehr eingeschränkt verarbeiten kann._" Wiki Flüssigkristallbildschirm 

Kannst ja nochmal nach "Philips 32PFL5605H game mode schlieren" und/ oder "Philips 32PFL5605H schlieren" googlen. 
Dann kommt u.a. sowas raus: 
_"Mrcool2: ja lässt sich alles abschalten!! mein Fazit, der Philips 32PFL5605H ist absolut Spiele tauglich und kann den PC monitor ersetzen. Hammer Bild hab gestern noch paar Games getestet. Die Farben sind super, hab keine Schlieren oder sonst was. Die Schriften sind klar zu erkennen wie auf einen normalen TFT, nichts ist pixelig. Ich sitze 1,20m weg aber das stört nicht."
...
"MrCool2:was mir mir seit Gestern aufgefallen ist, wenn sehr dunkle Bereiche kommen es zu einem Schliereneffekt kommt. Kennt das noch jemand von der alten Videocam, so dreh im halbdunkeln? meine Versuche das abzustellen oder zu verringern sind gescheitert."
...
"MrCool2: nach 2 Wochen des testens komm ich endlich zu dem Ergebnis, das der Philips 32PFL5605H absolut den Monitor ersetzen kann. Ich habe mir nochmal den HP 2710m bestellt um einige Vergleiche zu ziehen. Habe erst ein paar Games angespielt um Schwächen beim Philips zu finden. 
 das viel mir auf

 1. L4D Schlieren in dunklen Bereichen - HP keine ( Feher behoben durch Dynamic Contrast ein und Dynam. Hintergrundbeleuchtung ein - dadurch fast keine Schlieren mehr)
 2. Mafia Demo Aura über dem Kopf der Spielefigur in Räumen - HP das gleiche
 3. GTA4 unruhiges Bild - HP das gleiche
 4. Darkest of Day Demo Gras verwischt beim gehen - HP das gleiche

 5. - für HP Schrift unscharf , wenn ich es etwas verstelle dann wieder zu scharf
 Philips Schrift absolut TOP

 so mehr wird nicht folgen bin glücklich über meinen LED"_Forum


----------



## Herbboy (8. Juli 2011)

Ich hab auch 100Hz und merke keinerlei nachteile. Das ist eben auch so: mancher ist empfindlicher als der andere und/oder es ist ein Modell, bei dem die 100Hz halt "schlecht" umgesetzt sind, oder es ist eine Sache der weietren Bildoptionen - manchmal treten "Fehler" erst auf, weil man bei den Bildoptionen einen Fehler gemacht hat


----------



## TheLord (8. Juli 2011)

Ok, danke Leute, für die nette und kompetente Hilfe . Vielleicht melde ich mich wieder hier, wenn ich probleme bei der Bildeinstellung habe.


----------

